# [Suche-Buch] Für IT-Dokumentation / IT-Anleitungen schreiben



## 6hostDo9 (2. August 2017)

*[Suche-Buch] Für IT-Dokumentation / IT-Anleitungen schreiben*

Hallo Community, 

als Administrator muss ich immer wieder eine IT-Dokumenation / -Anleitung erstellen, z.B. Userpflege für eine Anwendung XYZ oder Deployment von Dateien auf einen Server. Meißt tue ich das in One-Note, ARIS / Visio.

Gibt es ein Buch, welches ihr mir empfehlen könntet, wo der Aufbau so einer Dokumenation / Anleitung definiert wird, eventuell auch mit Beispielen? Mir geht es vorallem um den strukturierten Aufbau so einer Dokumenation, im welchen Fall (dativ, genitiv, ...) schreibe ich die Dokumentation, optische Anordnung von Bildern / Screenshots, Schriftart / -größe usw. 

Zwar habe ich bereits ein gutes Buch (meiner Meinung nach) gefunden, jedoch würde ich gern eure Empfehlung mir "anhören". 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

// MFG 6hostDo9


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. August 2017)

*AW: [Suche-Buch] Für IT-Dokumentation / IT-Anleitungen schreiben*

Kauf / leih Dir mal ein gutes Buch und schau rein:
vb@rchiv · Bücherecke · Visual Basic 6 - Programmier- techniken, Dantenbanken, Internet,
vb@rchiv · Bücherecke · VisualBasic.NET.


----------



## EgorBagrov10081974 (5. August 2017)

*AW: [Suche-Buch] Für IT-Dokumentation / IT-Anleitungen schreiben*

Computergenerierte Stadtstrukturen: Grundlegende Methoden für die Simulation 
auch so eine Buch gibts


----------



## 6hostDo9 (23. August 2017)

*AW: [Suche-Buch] Für IT-Dokumentation / IT-Anleitungen schreiben*

Eh ja ... Danke ... kann geclosed werden.


----------

